# Nautilus Mini Blockage?



## Matuka

Hi All I am hoping that someone can give me a quick fix. 
My mini works great, but after about 5 days with a new BVC, the draw gets tight. The coil seems fine, but the draw gets to be really tight so that I have to put in a new coil.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Did you set the air intake to your prefered setting ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## WHeunis

Matuka said:


> Hi All I am hoping that someone can give me a quick fix.
> My mini works great, but after about 5 days with a new BVC, the draw gets tight. The coil seems fine, but the draw gets to be really tight so that I have to put in a new coil.



Gunk buildup.
Two options:

1: clean it.
2: rebuild it.

To clean, soak in boiled water for 2 hours; Soak 6+ hours in cheap plain clear Vodka; Rinse thoroughly under running water; Let dry for several hours.

To rebuild is a bit more technical, but not severely so; Youtube has tons of tutorials on it.

Last option, and that comes with rebuilding - maybe consider a future upgrade to an atomizer specifically built for building your own coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## cfm78910

Matuka said:


> Hi All I am hoping that someone can give me a quick fix.
> My mini works great, but after about 5 days with a new BVC, the draw gets tight. The coil seems fine, but the draw gets to be really tight so that I have to put in a new coil.


I love the Nautilus Mini but I hate the BVC coils. I've been using them for 6 months now and I still have to find a coil that lasts longer than 3 days. Yes, they can last longer I suppose but I find the quality of the vape goes right down. Which is why I ordered a Reo with an RM2. I really had it with these coils, I spend a fortune om them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

I find my bvc coils to last me a good 3 weeks with daily use.... And quality of vape is awesome. Shortest period one lasted was two weeks but it was when I just got the tank, lets just say she was abused...

Only questions I have:

Are you priming the coils properly, what level do you let your juice go down to before you refill your tank. What wattages are you vaping at.


----------



## Matuka

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Did you set the air intake to your prefered setting ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Yes, I start with the 2nd smallest but end up at the largest and it is still giving me hernias!


----------



## Matuka

Jakey said:


> I find my bvc coils to last me a good 3 weeks with daily use.... And quality of vape is awesome. Shortest period one lasted was two weeks but it was when I just got the tank, lets just say she was abused...
> 
> Only questions I have:
> 
> Are you priming the coils properly, what level do you let your juice go down to before you refill your tank. What wattages are you vaping at.



Always keep it pretty full and prime a new coil for about 5 minutes or longer. Usually vaping at about 4.3v. It is always great for the first few days.


----------



## JW Flynn

WHeunis said:


> Gunk buildup.
> Two options:
> 
> 1: clean it.
> 2: rebuild it.
> 
> To clean, soak in boiled water for 2 hours; Soak 6+ hours in cheap plain clear Vodka; Rinse thoroughly under running water; Let dry for several hours.
> 
> To rebuild is a bit more technical, but not severely so; Youtube has tons of tutorials on it.
> 
> Last option, and that comes with rebuilding - maybe consider a future upgrade to an atomizer specifically built for building your own coils.


a quick temporary solution is to push a pin trough the opening, force some of the gunk out.. did this with the wife's nautilus the other day, with an folded open paperclip..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

JW Flynn said:


> a quick temporary solution is to push a pin trough the opening, force some of the gunk out.. did this with the wife's nautilus the other day, with an folded open paperclip..



Thanks, will try that. I think the problem is that I am a maintenancephobe and just want to pick it up and vape...


----------



## free3dom

Coil life is dependant on the type of juice you vape (darker juices shorten their life), power level (higher power shortends life), and your particular vape style (chain vaping shortens life). 

If you answer yes to any of these questions (  ) then a rebuildable is probably the way forward. It's a slight inconvenience at first, but very soon you'll wonder how you ever got on with those old clearo coils


----------



## Matuka

free3dom said:


> Coil life is dependant on the type of juice you vape (darker juices shorten their life), power level (higher power shortends life), and your particular vape style (chain vaping shortens life).
> 
> If you answer yes to any of these questions (  ) then a rebuildable is probably the way forward. It's a slight inconvenience at first, but very soon you'll wonder how you ever got on with those old clearo coils



Yes, yes and yes. Just a quick question, can you recommend a rebuildable tank that will work well with a Vision Spinner? I can't afford to start spending on 30w batteries as well.


----------



## JW Flynn

I think nautilus is about the best you can do on a vision spinner, in my experience, I had the setup when I switched from Twisp... currently only RDA's only rarely that I still use my nautilus. lol, had the same coil in there for probably 4 to 5 months now, lol

Perhaps someone else can recommend something different, someone that continued on that configuration for longer... my wife is between RDA and tank, and she uses the full sized Nautilus with a old T-Max S80 (20 Watt regulated mod) before she used the MPV 2.0 11 Watt Regulated mod... but ja, eating coils like mad, she is vapeing on 14 watts, yes, it does taste damn good on that wattage but man does she use up coils... lol


----------



## free3dom

Matuka said:


> Yes, yes and yes. Just a quick question, can you recommend a rebuildable tank that will work well with a Vision Spinner? I can't afford to start spending on 30w batteries as well.



Anything should work...so long as you build high enough resistance coils (using 30G kanthal). I ran a Kayfun 3.1 on a Vision Spinner 2 for a bit (using 2.0 Ohm coils) and it was a decent vape (better than the clearos) but upgraded after a few days because the battery just didn't do it justice.

Personally I'd recommend getting a better battery first, but that is generatlly a bigger expense so it is up to you 

Alternative is to watch the classifieds for a good deal on both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

most of the upgrades happen because you start loving the vape you are getting, but your battery fails you... the wisest thing to do would probably be to get a proper battery, something that would be able to go up to something like 50W so that as your interest grows you already have what you need to feed that interest.. I think I speak for allot of the guys here when I say it has been a constant upgrade ever since I left the twisp... and you end up looking back, thinking, why didn't I just buy that device from the start, lol

The classified section also definitely a good place to look for your next upgrade.. as I said, allot of people end up upgrading and will probably sell off the old items, I have been selling old items at work to friends and colleges here.. slowly converting all the smokers..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

